# "A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

Post anything Nascar here!


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Sep 8, 2002)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Gosh any Nascar fans here?


----------



## Don Bickel (Sep 8, 2002)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Yep, we are fans, going to Talladega in less than a month-can't hardly wait. Have site reserved in Coleman 1. Anyone else going?  Go Mark #6-2nd in points, only 9 behind Sterling. DB


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Sep 9, 2002)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Sounds great don,,,,,Was there last year...probably go back next year,
Looking for 8 to make a great run......if they let him do like last year.

Happy Motoring
http://www.ezhitch.biz


----------



## Don Bickel (Sep 15, 2002)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Pardon Me, but....Go Mark #6... #1 in points!!!


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Sep 15, 2002)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Would like to see Mark win nascar myself.....for the road.







quote:
Pardon Me, but....Go Mark #6... #1 in points!!!




Happy Motoring
http://www.ezhitch.biz


----------



## Cliff (Oct 5, 2002)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Hmmmm, I wonder how I missed this thread???   

I have a whole NASCAR related website, www.victory-ln.com

And I would love to Martin win the championship, I think he's way over due!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 7, 2002)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Don,
Did you make the trip to dega Sunday? Hope you had a great trip and didn't let us Rednecks bother you to much  

Cliff, very interesting web site :approve: .

Guess you'll know what us straight line racers think!  You'll keep going around in circles hunting the finish line and we just go STRAIGHT TO IT!!! :clown:


----------



## pjab99 (Jun 18, 2003)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Hello
I am looking for campsites close to the track(s) other than the track owned camper parking for Pocono and Dover. Any infomation on these two tracks would be helpful. Also, is anyone familiar with camping at Richmond and or Watkins Glen?

Thanks in advance

PT


----------



## TheBeasleys (Jun 21, 2003)

"A" NASCAR RV "ers" forum

Hello,
I need NASCAR infield info.  Husband is planning on going to Richmond in september.  I heard you can "camp" infield.  Not knowing anything about NASCAR myself I'm trying to surprise him and get him infield.

Any suggestions, comments, helpfull info greatly appreciated!   :laugh:


----------

